# GH / KH water testing giving odd results?



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there

So I decided to get a water testing kit from Tetra, but either I'm doing it wrong, or something is seriously-wrong with my water...

I have two tanks, a 16 gallon one and a 2.5 gallon one.

the test is basically each drop indicates a degree of hardness...

Bigger tank: 
GH starts off pink, and just gets redder and redder with every drop, I stopped at 25 drops.
KH turned yellow right away.

Smaller tank:
GH 8 drops
KH turns yellow right away.

Water is regular tap water, treated for chlorine with Big Al's solution I do a 10% water change on the 16 gallon every 2 days, and 30% on the 2.5 gallon


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

hmm, 25 drops sounds slightly off. How many times did you test the water?

Also where are you located? If you're in Toronto, then your GH should be about 8 or 9.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Did the test twice, 3 days apart.

Located in North York.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Hows the ph and stocking level?


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

PH is 6 for both.

2.5 gallon has a male beta and two small platies. two medium-sized plants.

16 gallon has 4 clown loaches, 2 platies, a siamese algae eater and a few shrimp. 1 large plant, and three medium plants in this one.

both have a whole bunch of snails too.


----------

